# DirecTV New Customet Offerings



## dbbyleo (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm an existing DTV customer that is no longer in a contract. Costco has a great deal that if you buy a new big screen and start a new DTV service, you get a whole bunch of incentives.

Has anyone tried to cancel their service in order to start a new and take advantage of incentives like this?

When I called the retention department at DTV, they said that if I tried to do that, they would be able to link the old account with the new account and disqualify me from being considered a new customer.

Any thoughts or feed back?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

DirecTV is pretty good at figuring out that you've tried something like this and will disqualify you.


----------



## Athenian (Jan 14, 2004)

dbbyleo said:


> Has anyone tried to cancel their service in order to start a new and take advantage of incentives like this?


I've never tried to cancel and restart. In most cases, you have to have been out of service for 3-6 months. In the case of DirecTV, usually just call up and negotiate some concessions.


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

I used to call D* and get some concessions when I was no longer under contract (in exchange for going back under contract). The last time I tried, a year ago to be exact, they wouldn't do much for me at all -- so I ended up switching to DISH and now have their TurboHD Silver package. Their HD-only TurboHD packages are no longer advertised but they are still available; you don't get as many channels but you also don't pay as much. I am getting almost all the channels I want (save 1 or 2 -- but I can live without them) and saving over $20/month compared to what I was spending with D*.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Call them and tell them about the deal, you may be able to get something pretty good but not the full one


----------



## Martyp (Jan 6, 2004)

Good luck trying to get anything out of directv.

I have been with them over 12 years and called last week to see if I could get a HD-dvr for free or a low price. Best I could get out of them was $165 . I could get it cheaper at costco . I am a top tier customer and always have been. 

Its a shame they treat a new customer better them their old ones


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

I don't know. They gave me a free HD-DVR, $10/month off for a year, 3 months of free Showtime back in September. It was our third call inquiring about deals. We never threatened to cancel, just wanted to see what they could do for us.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You will find that nearly all companies offer discounts and deals to attract new customers that are not available to current customers. DirecTV is not unusual in this.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

Martyp said:


> Good luck trying to get anything out of directv.
> 
> I have been with them over 12 years and called last week to see if I could get a HD-dvr for free or a low price. Best I could get out of them was $165 . I could get it cheaper at costco . I am a top tier customer and always have been.
> 
> Its a shame they treat a new customer better them their old ones


I called about *replacing* 3 HR10's for HR2X's......and they agreed to do it free-of charge.

I'm guessing you weren't replacing a legacy unit, but trying to add a new one? Trying to charge you $165 is total BS.


----------



## Martyp (Jan 6, 2004)

Well I wanted to upgrade at least 1 of my directv tivo units . But after being with them so long no way I am going to pay full price to get a new 2 year deal with them . 

You would think they would at least be like cell phone companys and give you a great deal on new stuff after 2 years


----------

